# Ng or Ni when the noun is a name



## Inglip

What do I use in this sentence. 

Nanood ako ng bagong episode ng Dexter kagabi kasama ang pamilya ko.

Because it is a name I wanted to use 'ni' but I also think it could be 'ng' because it is the name of the show which can also be someone name.


----------



## niernier

Your sentence is correct. If you happen to use ni instead of ng, this will sound like Dexter is somebody who owns the episode.


----------



## 082486

niernier said:


> Your sentence is correct. If you happen to use ni instead of ng, this will sound like Dexter is somebody who owns the episode.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

In your sentence, DEXTER is the title of the programme. Even if it is a name, we use "NG".

When we talk to a specific person, then we then use "NI".

Here´s another example...

KINUHA PO NG MARIO ANG BAG. (A certain Mario got the bag.)
KINUHA PO NI MARIO ANG BAG. (Mario -- a particular "Mario" known by everybody -- got the bag.)

In the first sentence, the reaction was, "MARIO WHO?" There are a lot of Marios in the world. Which among these Marios are you talking about.

In the second sentence, we all know which MARIO are we talking about. So, we can go to him and ask for the bag.

In case of titles, we use "NG" because it is not refering to a person but a thing, a movie, a book or whaterver.


----------

